# Instructors in the Wiltshire area???



## cwindle1 (17 October 2015)

Hi, 

Looking for recommendations on instructors based in Wiltshire - Calne, Melksham, Malmsebury, Cirencester way. An instructor that has there own facilities would be a bonus as getting my horse out working in a different environment would be great but not essential so must be willing to travel if not. Looking for someone to have a witty, calm and relaxed side to them as like to have a laugh but must also be able to push you on and reach your goals by the end of the session.

I have a TB, ex racer so knowledge on re-training them is again a bonus. He can play up so must be able to encourage and give advice on how to cope whilst he is being a git. He is great however. Lots to work on, mainly the canter. 

I have got a dream to get him eventing BE90's as he is more than capable so someone with eventing experience will be good. 

Who would you recommend? Where are they based? Prices? And why would you recommend them?


----------



## nuttychestnut (12 December 2015)

Fully recommend Niki ryan, based near Bradford on Avon. Lovely indoor school. Witty, honest and will push you as hard as you want. Also she loves a TB, taken a few from off the track to 4 star.


----------



## ihatework (13 December 2015)

Would Tetbury be too far?


----------



## Lanky Loll (13 December 2015)

John Bowman at Leigh for SJ, Ben Greenwood at Cirencester for SJ/XC both have own facilities and helped me hugely with my TB.


----------



## spacefaer (13 December 2015)

Tom Searle BHSI, BHS young instructor of the year, Based at Charlton Park, Malmesbury with fabulous facilities. Really nice guy - as an instructor - can be nice, can be firm. 

http://www.tomsearleequestrian.co.uk

Tanya Nevile at Wootton Lodge Horses, Wootton Bassett - very experienced, really supportive instructor. 

http://wl-competition-horses.co.uk


----------



## Double_choc_lab (19 December 2015)

Neil Spratt at Purton, Swindon. Excellent teacher and very good with young horses. Has competed 4*.


----------



## cwindle1 (19 December 2015)

Thank you everyone. I've now gone with Polly Williamson. From the first lesson she had myself and horse working correctly and she's been great. She used to have Tom Searls yard before him and she trains Tom at times also


----------

